# Die Holland App kommt.



## gründler (7. Februar 2012)

Für alle Hollandangler mit Smartphone könnte das hier evtl. nützlich sein.

Eine App für NL Gewässer.

http://matchangler.blogspot.com/2012/02/die-app-kommt.html


|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Mal wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass es Länder gibt, in denen der Fischereiverband für die Angler arbeitet :m


----------



## zanderzone (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Jo!! Die Holländer halt! Die sind uns nicht nur da meilenweit vorraus!!!!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Wer die niederländischen Süß- und Salzwasserfische kennen lernen will, da gibt es von der Sportvisserrij auch eine nette App für Android und Eierphone, nennt sich *Vissengids* #6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

und wenn dann der Akku vom Handy leer ist, ist das Geschrei groß, wenn man sich nicht ausweisen kann....

Nee nee, wenn es nur um die Angelpapiere geht, bleib ich lieber beim Papierkram - ist mir sicherer.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Also ehrlich, mal genau überlegen wie oft denn schon der Accu vom Handy leer war bei einer Kontrolle. Bei meiner letzten Kontrolle hatte ich noch gar kein Handy. Nun fahre ich mit dem Smartphone als Navi zum Angelplatz welches während der fahrt geladen wird. 

Ich finde das gut mit der App.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

na vielleicht hätte ich da nen  hintermachen sollen, damit es auch jeder so liest, wie es gemeint war.

Nettes Feature ist es auf jeden Fall, keine Frage.
Aber ob es nötig ist? 
Ich habe seit Jahren die Papiere im Auto (beim Ansitz) oder im Rucksack beim Spinnfischen dabei.
Stören tuen sie mich nie - für mich gehört es einfach dazu, was in der Hand zu haben...

Gruß HAPE, der noch nie irgendwelche Bahntickets etc. aufs Handy runtergeladen hat und was das angeht, eher altmodisch denkt...


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Jo Hape ob es nötig ist sei dahin gestellt. Aber der Vortschritt ist nicht auf zuhalten. Es sei den ACTA kommt. Dann wird sich alles ändern. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Das einzigste was meine Papiervergunning zu schaffen macht ist der Regen. Die wurde in den letzten Jahren einige male nass. Auf mein Eierphone passe ich besser auf. Das gibt es nicht so oft neu.:q


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Holland App kommt.*

Hi Leute,
Ich finde es gut Wenn es jeder so handhaben darf wie er möchte.
Ich selber nutztze gerne das App mit meinem iphone, und lege die Papiere einfach ins Handschuhfach, falls es probleme gibt mit der App.
Es kann ja vielleicht sein dass man eine Internetverbindung benötigt um die App zu nutzen. Da ich in Holland meinen Deutschen T-com Anbieter nicht habe müsste ich auf einen Holländischen Anbieter wechseln, was allerdings extra Kohle kostet, oder?
Grüsse TOTO
aus Geilenkirchen
neueinsteiger


----------

